# Do you remember Rori??



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Do you all remember my first kid of the year? A single doe named Rori (my avatar pic). Here is the thread. viewtopic.php?f=51&t=11929

Well, here she is today! She has grown so fast and wonderfully! I am in love with Rori! And I really really regret selling her daddy. He wasn't a nice kid, but dang! He sure makes BEAUTIFUL BEAUTIFUL babies! He had a bad head, but Rori's is PERFECT! Love it!

Anyway, here is my little Rori growing up! She is now 4 months old! WOW time flies!

Sorry, just had to brag about her! (and I have been feeling bad about not being on too much, so I hope y'all forgive me for that!)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes she is growing nicely


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Stacey! I have a few other pictures (which I am trying to load) of her.  She is a sweetie!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh my goodness! She's so cute!! And getting so big!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow yes...she is growing really fast...and she is very pretty... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww, what a very pretty and compact little girl  Time does fly!
Great to see you again Tara!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Hard to believe I almost let this one go! Glad I didn't!

Hey Liz! I've been lurking lately, haven't had real time to post, but I've been sort of keeping up on the happenings. I'm now making time to get on again! I missed everyone!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks everyone! Hard to believe I almost let this one go! Glad I didn't!


 Your welcome.... I am glad you didn't sell her too ...she is turning out to be...very pretty... :thumb:


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

She has really turned out beautiful!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes she is quite a lovely doe.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They sure grow like weeds don't they? What a doll.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

Boy - so many faces (okay screen names, lol) I haven't seen in awhile! I missed y'all!!! 

I'll get some more pictures to update everyone on the rest of my spring babies, soon! 

And Rori is quite the spoiled little girl. She enjoys actively jumping on my back!


----------

